
Snap CEO sets goal of profitability in 2019 - bmlevy9
https://cheddar.com/videos/snap-ceo-evan-spiegel-company-memo-on-2019-strategic-goals-and-profitability
======
bmlevy9
A few key highlights:

2019: Invest in the root if you want the fruit.

2019 Strategic Priorities Deliver our Core Product Value Widen our Moat
Operate as Owners Invest in the Future Be a Force for Good

2019 OKRs Make Snapchat the Fastest Way to Communicate Find Best Friends for
all Snapchatters Achieve Full Year Profitability Lead the Way in Augmented
Reality Spread Positivity

